# !!!!!!...Friday Pics....!!!!!



## Pocampo (Aug 20, 2009)

Sunrise or Sunset...what a great time of the day.
These are just a few of my favorites.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Time for some mud bugs.


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

April 3rd will be exactly 3 months until I head to Great Lakes, Illinois to earn these:biggrin:

I CANNOT WAIT!


BTW, Ted, those mudbugs make me sad I'll be working all through Easter instead of pigging out on them with the family!


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

We were lucky, those bugs were brought to us by a **** *** that raises them as a hobby on his property. A learning experience for sure, he explained it all from beginning to end, and it was a blast. They brought two large sacks down and were on ice for three days from original capture. We only had seven dead out of the two bags.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Sounding_7th said:


> April 3rd will be exactly 3 months until I head to Great Lakes, Illinois to earn these:biggrin:
> 
> I CANNOT WAIT!
> 
> BTW, Ted, those mudbugs make me sad I'll be working all through Easter instead of pigging out on them with the family!


Keep your head straight, and get those wings. Don't let anything mess up your future. Go forward, forward and forward, and if all fails go forward.


----------



## TX BOSUN (Nov 9, 2011)

My tackle box

Me and my grand daughter


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Good blow at the creek

Eatin them crawfish

Cool dude 

My new home for at least 5 years


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

My Son n law and I took my daughter and grandson out to have some fun at Sabine Jetty. The Gafftop and Hardheads didn't let them down. They had a blast!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Finished this one last Saturday


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Need I say More


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I like Jack & 7!


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Bigj said:


> Need I say More


"Breakfast of champions"


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

rlw said:


> "Breakfast of champions"


"Weekend Started Right."


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Ted Gentry said:


> Keep your head straight, and get those wings. Don't let anything mess up your future. Go forward, forward and forward, and if all fails go forward.


 Good advice. Its all good. Its easy and fun. :cheers:


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Made a beer-rita at our annual block crawfish boil party. 









Then they broke out the ******* Jenga









Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk 2012


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

A storm casualty from last week.

View from the back patio looking SW.

Some of our young studs enjoying the sunshine.

Looking down a sendero from our house. There were about 18 turkeys in this group. Toms were strutting and hens were standing around. They are there this morning too, but it's too foggy for a good pic.

All the yuccas were in full bloom this year.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I've got a bunch, but I just got off the graveyard and need to sleep. So I'll leave you with one. Hit Kroger on the way home and voila


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

A few photos of how green it is in south Texas this week. This was north of Uvalde. Baker


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

My girlfriend hooked onto a red last Saturday in POC


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

after the hunt last weekend
random


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

:ac550:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Some fishing pics from last saturday....


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Work this week has been crazy. Rain floated our 36" pipe and then messed up a flange. Thought the last pic was funny.


----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)

This was last year:


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

CulturedHick said:


> This was last year:


You intentionally flipping us off?? lol


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Ugh - I need to get out and do some fishing!


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

Found this on my way to the shower this morning. The Mrs was none to happy that I did not empty my pockets before putting the clothes in the wash. Well at least the assassin caught something.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?snt4wq


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

Me with my 4 month old niece


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Lil man and Gabbie
Family pics on our place
Yellow fields...


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Stephen F. Austin State Park*

I went out to SFA SP last weekend to put some swag in the TPWD GeoChallenge Geocache but was unable to get back to the location. The Brazos was ripping. I haven't seen it that high and fast in a long time. On the way out I stopped in Pattison just outside of the Methodist Cemetery to pick up a quick cache.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

*lotto*

lotto winners


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

*First ever billfish*

Thanksgiving 2011-Zihuatanejo, Mexico


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

*First of the season - first ever on the new set up*

1) Ready for action
2) Please peel one for me?!?!
3) The kids


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

*Here we go*

Okay so I had a few adventures last week. So many pictures to share

We braved the fog sunday to do a little state water fishing



















My son's first trigger










Took my buddy chris and his son David. This was Davids first time outside the jetties.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Get your forks ready*

Took a Iraq Vet on his first trip to the salt. Here is his first of many feech that day. He fought a Huge Jack for about 30 mins til th bow hook released em..

Took some home for Dinner

Sheeps Halfshell with Habenero Lemon rosemary and some roasted garlic

Leftover Bait n Drum Cippino

sheepscake:brew:

Asian Venison with a kick but Oregano Vinergertte

Klever after the Feech trip.. He had plety of big one to talk too.

And lasly the Wal-Zar.. Had some nasty allergy / sinus infection take me out of it, but a feech trip floowed by the Zar , I was able to kick it


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

*One GREAT man never forgotten*

The boys lost one of their best fishing & hunting partners on Mon. morning 26th. Grandpa will be very missed by all. The best Father-in-Law God could have ever blessed me with. See ya again one day RONNIE!:texasflag


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

I KNEW IT!
I got 30 min utnill i get out of this room and go eat....and BAM LIKE EVERY WEEK CAPT DAVE KILLS ME AGAIN! hahahahah

Taking off next friday so i can go eat somewhare like FOGO right after he posts!

AWESOME! hahahah


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*Making progress*

1. 2 weeks ago
2&3. 2 days ago
4. This morning


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Dihlon Is that in Fannett?


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

A few random...
1. On my way to work this morning 
2. On the boat last Saturday
3. An old piture of me 
4. My Sadie girl sticking her tongue out at me


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Budlight and chocolate milk, what a combo
Bringing our dog Cocoa home this weekend from training, trying to convince the CFO into bringing home her buddy from out there Kodiak (Kody) wish me luck!


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Kingofsabine18 said:


> Dihlon Is that in Fannett?


Orange. Orangefield school district though.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

skinny trout
yellowfin jetty tuna


----------



## kevina1 (Apr 29, 2010)

This is terrible. But it is funny....


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

A bunch of oldies, Wingedfoot, US am Baltusrol, Turnberry Scotland


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

kevina1 said:


> This is terrible. But it is funny....


Terrible yes but very funny! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

A few more from Turnberry, Royal Troon and Muirfield


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

1. Duck blind constructed during drought. Water is 30' away and I'm worried I've built it too far from the edge. Hunting difficulty 5.

2. Duck blind with lake at normal level. Hunting difficulty 2.

3. Did we gets some rain? River/lake is on the way up. OK to hunt in, but the dog doesn't appreciate it. Hunting difficulty 7.

4. Now we're too far from the waters edge, but the wrong direction. That thing you see floating is the front part of the roof. Hunting difficulty 11.

5. Choices, choices....


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*Random pics*

Girls at the lake over spring break.
My daughter trying to pretend she is sleeping on the kitchen counter.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*a few more pics*

My daughter enjoying the boat ride at the lake.
Our little nest of Dove eggs in the backyard. The girls have been waiting very patiently for them to hatch.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

It's Friday!


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Redfish on the halfshell and grilled shrimp tonight!


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

krfish said:


> Redfish on the halfshell and grilled shrimp tonight!


Sure wish you lived next door.:biggrin:


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Anybody know what this famous drive is?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Magnolia lane?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

You shore do get to visit a lot of purty places, Neil.......:biggrin:


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Our bluetick would wait to see if the cat was going eat all its food.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

2nd Amendment bling bling


----------



## gvmtcheez (Dec 14, 2011)

My Red Tick Catahoula mix, she thinks she owns the bed! LOL


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Just got home from jamisjockey's (Jason) and it was a great time! It was good to see Jason and Mike (Bull Red). Mudbugs+Shiner=DELICIOUS 








The aftermath.








Jason storytelling to Mike.








Jason and I. You done good with them bugs bro.

Mike - sent via Tapatalk.


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

*Family Time!*

Hannah having a DP

Stevie & Hannah waiting on a bite

Stevie & I having a big time and Hannah with the not so happy look! lol!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

FATfisherman said:


> Just got home from jamisjockey's (Jason) and it was a great time! It was good to see Jason and Mike (Bull Red). Mudbugs+Shiner=DELICIOUS
> 
> The aftermath.
> 
> ...


Glad you guys came by! It was a good time for sure


----------



## brotherDave (Dec 17, 2004)

nwilkins said:


> anybody know what this famous drive is?


masters


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Goags said:


> Magnolia lane?





Tortuga said:


> You shore do get to visit a lot of purty places, Neil.......:biggrin:





brotherDave said:


> masters


The main driveway leading from Washington Road to the Augusta National Clubhouse is called Magnolia Lane. The lane is flanked on either side by 60 magnolia trees, each grown from seeds planted by the Berckmans family in the 1850s. Magnolia Lane is 330 yards long and was paved in 1947.


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

:flag::flag::flag:


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

Sounding_7th said:


> :flag::flag::flag:


 They found me... :rotfl:


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Mini-x Fan said:


> They found me... :rotfl:


Taking some red snapper in fed waters a little too early:rotfl:


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*yakin on monday*

dickinson bay


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Sounding_7th said:


> :flag::flag::flag:


And death came with them, that is a pretty intimidating frigate line...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

one more to add, sent to me over the weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

Rebuilt my 10 year old Glock 21. Thousands of rounds fired through it that time. It was time for a refit. 
Stippled with a soldering iron. I absolutely love the grip I get now. I also replaced all the springs, ejector, magazines and did a Ghost Trigger job. Shoots like a dream. 









Recent acquisition...Ruger #1 (1976 model) in .270 Win and Leupold VXIII 3.5-10x50









Crazy Roadrunner that's been hanging out at the house for the past few months...smack dab in the middle of town too. 









Management 8pt from Thanksgiving evening 2011









Another 8pt from Christmas week 2011


----------

